# RIP Zoe Topper of NGT Models



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

It has come to my attention that Zoe Topper of NGT Models died suddenly on June 7th, 2012.

This is all the information I have, all my sympathy goes to her family.

I have bought three chuffer pipes form NGT models as well as the 2.5" scale turbo generator she was marketing. Always had fantastic service, instant e-mail responses, and quick shipping.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, very sorry to hear that, always had good good service from her.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's too bad, she seemed real nice. I got my Chuffer from her also.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Zoe was a great person to deal with, and very knowledgeable about the hobby. She will be sorely missed...


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

I was shocked and saddened to read this post last night. I have worked closely with Zoe over the past three years and she has been a very special part of our project. If anyone can share any more information with me in a PM, I really would appreciate it. 
As Jim says, she will be sorely missed....... 
Chris


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am also she will be missed. Dealt with her many times and always came thru for me.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I couldn't of finished my Roundhouse Liberty Bell without NGT. I'm surprised I didn't see this post sooner! Sorry about their loss!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Zoe had a warm heart, a sharp eye, and a keen wit. My condolences to her friends, family, and fellow garden railroaders. I will miss her.
Jim Coplan aka Dr. J


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences to Zoe's friends, family, and fellow garden railroaders 

As we all age, the Puget Sound Steamers' philosophy is: never miss a steamup 

jim o


----------

